# Dieseltrouble john deere 2140



## Andreasnordfjell (Sep 21, 2021)

After rebuilding the high pressure cav pump everything was fine, then suddenly i lost almost all power, an the diesel got in to the engineoil, i then swaped the sealing in front but the engine is still weak, it's allso very hard to start and when it finaly starts it will run normal but no reaction when i push the trottle, this will go on for a minute or so before it reacts to the trottle, but the response is realy bad... any ideas? 
Sorry for my poor english


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome the TF
You English is fine & better than some of my neighbors. Do you have good fuel flow from tank to inj pump? Is fuel tank venting? Have you checked to be sure IP is timed correctly?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Andreasnordfjell said:


> After rebuilding the high pressure cav pump everything was fine, then suddenly i lost almost all power, an the diesel got in to the engineoil, i then swaped the sealing in front but the engine is still weak, it's allso very hard to start and when it finaly starts it will run normal but no reaction when i push the trottle, this will go on for a minute or so before it reacts to the trottle, but the response is realy bad... any ideas?
> Sorry for my poor english


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Andreasnordfjell (Sep 21, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome the TF
> You English is fine & better than some of my neighbors. Do you have good fuel flow from tank to inj pump? Is fuel tank venting? Have you checked to be sure IP is timed correctly?


Thank's, good to hear😅
Flow is good, checked filter and tried to run without fuelcap without any differense. Monted the pump exactly in the same position, and woldn't it be wired that it ran fine for a while after the "rebuild"?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The Allen headed screw in the front, that holds on the drive hub might b loose.?? It gets de greased and w lock-tite, torqued to 30ftlbs 3x..


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Many things to consider. Why did the pump need a rebuild? Who/where was that done, and was it a proper job? What was the condition of the engine (starting, running) before that? 

The seal leaking fuel into the engine. How long did the engine run with this happening? How much fuel dilution took place (how thin was the engine oil when this was discovered)? 

There is no way for us to tell from out here if your problem is all fuel related, or possibly internal problems. Running the engine with oil too thin may have caused some bearing and/or crankshaft journal, piston/cylinder wall, or other damage making the engine much harder to turn. Any of that can affect the starting and certainly the performance.


----------



## Andreasnordfjell (Sep 21, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> The Allen headed screw in the front, that holds on the drive hub might b loose.?? It gets de greased and w lock-tite, torqued to 30ftlbs 3x..


 No allen screw in front, just a 22mm hex nut.🤔


----------



## Andreasnordfjell (Sep 21, 2021)

Fedup said:


> Many things to consider. Why did the pump need a rebuild? Who/where was that done, and was it a proper job? What was the condition of the engine (starting, running) before that?
> 
> The seal leaking fuel into the engine. How long did the engine run with this happening? How much fuel dilution took place (how thin was the engine oil when this was discovered)?
> 
> There is no way for us to tell from out here if your problem is all fuel related, or possibly internal problems. Running the engine with oil too thin may have caused some bearing and/or crankshaft journal, piston/cylinder wall, or other damage making the engine much harder to turn. Any of that can affect the starting and certainly the performance.


The driveplate inseide the pump separated, thats why. Before this that it startet just fine.
It ran for about 10 min after the seal blew(i didtn't cange this seal at first, i didn't have the right one.)
The work i did by myself, didn't condider this any harder than my dayli work with automated hydraulics.
The engine turns with the same speed as before the seal blew, and when it finaly starts an get to run for a minute it gats the right rpm allso, just slow. But itj clearly doesn't get the fuel it used to, it was popping some black smoke earlier, both before and after the first rebuild. When te seal blew, i swapped all the o-rings and stuff again.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I guess you're back to the pump. You may get lucky, find and solve the problem yourself with some qualified direction, but I can't help you there. My advice is to have the pump repaired by someone who does that. No offense to you or your skill levels intended, but injection pumps are not intended to be repaired at home. In most cases once assembled the pump will be run on a test stand where its operation, performance and fuel delivery are monitored, measured, and adjusted as needed. Most of us don't have what's required to do that.


----------



## Andreasnordfjell (Sep 21, 2021)

Fedup said:


> I guess you're back to the pump. You may get lucky, find and solve the problem yourself with some qualified direction, but I can't help you there. My advice is to have the pump repaired by someone who does that. No offense to you or your skill levels intended, but injection pumps are not intended to be repaired at home. In most cases once assembled the pump will be run on a test stand where its operation, performance and fuel delivery are monitored, measured, and adjusted as needed. Most of us don't have what's required to do that.


Swapping the pump tomorrow, i'll open the old one again to see if i can spot anything wrong with it. In my head "something" has happened in there since it suddenly went weak😅 my guess is that one of the hp.pistons is stuck so it runs at 1/2 capasity🤔


----------



## Andreasnordfjell (Sep 21, 2021)

Well, apparenly the new pump wast toast(broken skaft betwen the hp.pump and the distributor) the old one i in place again and the tractor is running great😁


----------

